# Noisy Antenna



## BillyDees (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi all,
This is my 1st time posting here so, I'd like to say thanks first thing.

I have a 1999 Altima and the power antenna needs to be lubed. What is the best way to do this? Or, can anyone tell me where I could find some instructions for the antenna. Either to lube it or how to remove and replace it?

thanks a bunch.

Billy


----------



## TGTS2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

My 99 is also very loud goin up and down, I was gonna have it all the way up, lube the whole thing and then let it go back down, thats pretty much all it'll take!


----------



## BillyDees (Oct 6, 2004)

*Thank you*

What did you lube it with?

thanks,
BD



TGTS2000 said:


> My 99 is also very loud goin up and down, I was gonna have it all the way up, lube the whole thing and then let it go back down, thats pretty much all it'll take!


----------



## bldmstr (Nov 6, 2004)

I had the same problem with my 98SE - it was also getting stuck on occasion. Lubing it would only help temporarily. When I was at the dealer for routine maintainence, I asked them to lube it. They told me that it normally should not require lubrication, and that noise and sticking is usually due to a bend or bends. They said they would try to straighten it out, or if that didn't work, they could replace the element (not the whole thing). I don't remember what the price was for the new element but it was reasonable (I think well under CA$50).

Anyway, they were able to straighten it make it better, but it wasn't perfect. So I worked on it a little more, and since then it has not caused me any more problems (no noise or sticking), and I haven't lubed it at all. That's about two years ago now.




BillyDees said:


> Hi all,
> This is my 1st time posting here so, I'd like to say thanks first thing.
> 
> I have a 1999 Altima and the power antenna needs to be lubed. What is the best way to do this? Or, can anyone tell me where I could find some instructions for the antenna. Either to lube it or how to remove and replace it?
> ...


----------

